# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  زیست همدانی

## Ham1

سلام دوستان
بنظرتون همدانی برای کسی تو زیست صفره جواب میده؟
اول میخواستم حنیف عظیمی نگاه کنم بعد پرسیدم از بچه های انجمن گفتن که باید پایه قوی داشته باشی.
اگه کسی همدانی شرکت کرد لطفا نظرش رو بگه.

----------


## hsjohvid

واقعا همدانی از پایه میکوبه میاد بالابدون حاشیه جلف بازی

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان
> بنظرتون همدانی برای کسی تو زیست صفره جواب میده؟
> اول میخواستم حنیف عظیمی نگاه کنم بعد پرسیدم از بچه های انجمن گفتن که باید پایه قوی داشته باشی.
> اگه کسی همدانی شرکت کرد لطفا نظرش رو بگه.


*همدانی جوری زیستت رو میسازه که از هیچ تبدیل میشی به ستون زیست 
حرف نداره و من عاشق بی حاشیه بودن کلاسش و استایل خودش و تدریسش هستم 
جلبک هم باشی زیست شناسی رو بهت یاد میده صفر که هیچی 
اصلا اگه زیست رو با همدانی یاد نگیری تجربی رو ببوس بزار کنار چون هیشکی دیگه نمیتونه زیست یادت بده
*

----------


## Saeed79

> *همدانی جوری زیستت رو میسازه که از هیچ تبدیل میشی به ستون زیست 
> حرف نداره و من عاشق بی حاشیه بودن کلاسش و استایل خودش و تدریسش هستم 
> جلبک هم باشی زیست شناسی رو بهت یاد میده صفر که هیچی 
> اصلا اگه زیست رو با همدانی یاد نگیری تجربی رو ببوس بزار کنار چون هیشکی دیگه نمیتونه زیست یادت بده
> *


*هر کی تعصبی راجب هردبیری صحبت کرد بدون ذره ای شک اون دبیرو بذار کنار
کسی میخواد از دبیری صحبت کنه باید نقد کردن بلد باشه . هم مثبت بگه هم منفی
مثلا  من آریان رو نقد کنم میگم که روشای جدیدی میگه تدریسش جذابه و خسته نمیشی.  ولی از اون طرف لات بازی زیاد داره کلاساش طولانیه و وسطش خیلی حاشیه داره  , به برنامه دانش آموز اهمیت نمیده و کاملا از آزمون ها عقبتون میندازه ,  اول سال آروم آروم پیش میاد و آخر سال مجبورتون میکنه 10 جلسه جبرانی ثبت  نام کنید و و و ...
ینی چی فلان دبیرو یاد نگرفتی تجربی رو ببوس کنار ! از بازاریاب های کنکور آسان است بدتر داری تبلیغ میکنی 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *هر کی تعصبی راجب هردبیری صحبت کرد بدون ذره ای شک اون دبیرو بذار کنار
> کسی میخواد از دبیری صحبت کنه باید نقد کردن بلد باشه . هم مثبت بگه هم منفی
> مثلا  من آریان رو نقد کنم میگم که روشای جدیدی میگه تدریسش جذابه و خسته نمیشی.  ولی از اون طرف لات بازی زیاد داره کلاساش طولانیه و وسطش خیلی حاشیه داره  , به برنامه دانش آموز اهمیت نمیده و کاملا از آزمون ها عقبتون میندازه ,  اول سال آروم آروم پیش میاد و آخر سال مجبورتون میکنه 10 جلسه جبرانی ثبت  نام کنید و و و ...
> ینی چی فلان دبیرو یاد نگرفتی تجربی رو ببوس کنار ! از بازاریاب های کنکور آسان است بدتر داری تبلیغ میکنی 
> *


*قطعا با نقد موافقم ولی 
منیکه رشته ریاضی بودم و هیچی بلد نبودم و .... از زیست شناسی
در گیر همین تبلیغات شدم که همه میرن ماز و عمارلو و موقاری و .... ولی برای من نه تنها مفید نبود کلاساشون بلکه حتی گمراهم کرد و دو سه ماه رو هوا بودم توی زیست شناسی و مجبور شدم برم زیست نظام قدیم رو بخونم که سم بود 
همدانی رو دیده بودم قبلش ولی چون قیافه اش یکم امروزی تر بود و اسمش هم ناشناخته گفتم این دیگه چی میخواد بگه و ... و تدریسش رو ندیدم تا اینکه وقتی به ستوه آمده بودم توی تاپیک زیست شناسی مشکلم رو مطرح کرده و یه کاربری گفت برو قط همدانی رو ببین 
با همون اولین جلسه فهمیدم این دبیری هستش که من دنبالشم /
تنها نقدی که میتونم بهش بکنم اینه که کلاسش زیادی خوبه همین و بس / روی چیزای خوب نمیشه گفت بده و ... قدرت نقدت رو میگیره 
معلم زیست که بی حاشیه باشه / با شاگردش رو راست و رک باشه / تدریسش خوب باشه / تست خوب بزنه / تو کلاسش نیاد اون آزمون و اون کتاب و دبیر رو بکوبه و ... و واقعیت رو بگه سراغ ندارم 
شاید تنها عیب همدانی این باشه که زیاد وقت میزاره برای شاگردش و میتونه وقتش رو بگیره چون همه دیر ها 4 ساعت وقت میزارن این علاوه بر 4 ساعت 1.5 ساعت هم میاد فقط تست میزنه و درس نمیده
برای همین هر کسی که بگه زیست شناسی رو نمیفهمه و ... قطعا اولین پیشنهادم همدانی خواهد بود اگر مشکلش رفع شد که هیچ اگر رفع نشد بنده به شخصه راه حلی براش ندارم / همدانی به شدت به امتحانش می ارزه / امتحان کنید حتما*

----------


## Saeed79

> *قطعا با نقد موافقم ولی 
> منیکه رشته ریاضی بودم و هیچی بلد نبودم و .... از زیست شناسی
> در گیر همین تبلیغات شدم که همه میرن ماز و عمارلو و موقاری و .... ولی برای من نه تنها مفید نبود کلاساشون بلکه حتی گمراهم کرد و دو سه ماه رو هوا بودم توی زیست شناسی و مجبور شدم برم زیست نظام جدید رو بخونم که سم بود 
> همدانی رو دیده بودم قبلش ولی چون قیافه اش یکم امروزی تر بود و اسمش هم ناشناخته گفتم این دیگه چی میخواد بگه و ... و تدریسش رو ندیدم تا اینکه وقتی به ستوه آمده بودم توی تاپیک زیست شناسی مشکلم رو مطرح کرده و یه کاربری گفت برو قط همدانی رو ببین 
> با همون اولین جلسه فهمیدم این دبیری هستش که من دنبالشم /
> تنها نقدی که میتونم بهش بکنم اینه که کلاسش زیادی خوبه همین و بس / روی چیزای خوب نمیشه گفت بده و ... قدرت نقدت رو میگیره 
> معلم زیست که بی حاشیه باشه / با شاگردش رو راست و رک باشه / تدریسش خوب باشه / تست خوب بزنه / تو کلاسش نیاد اون آزمون و اون کتاب و دبیر رو بکوبه و ... و واقعیت رو بگه سراغ ندارم 
> شاید تنها عیب همدانی این باشه که زیاد وقت میزاره برای شاگردش و میتونه وقتش رو بگیره چون همه دیر ها 4 ساعت وقت میزارن این علاوه بر 4 ساعت 1.5 ساعت هم میاد فقط تست میزنه و درس نمیده
> برای همین هر کسی که بگه زیست شناسی رو نمیفهمه و ... قطعا اولین پیشنهادم همدانی خواهد بود اگر مشکلش رفع شد که هیچ اگر رفع نشد بنده به شخصه راه حلی براش ندارم / همدانی به شدت به امتحانش می ارزه / امتحان کنید حتما*


*دقیقا واسه همین تبلیغات عمارلو و اینا گفتم نقد کنین نه تعریف و تمجید
الان خیلی خوب توضیح دادی درموردش و این درستشه 
مرسی بابت توضیحات 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *دقیقا واسه همین تبلیغات عمارلو و اینا گفتم نقد کنین نه تعریف و تمجید
> الان خیلی خوب توضیح دادی درموردش و این درستشه 
> مرسی بابت توضیحات 
> *


*عمارلو 
آرامفر
شایسته
مولفین خیلی سبز مثل نشتایی و زرندی و .... 
کلا نمیدونم چرا اسم در اوردن 
من الان برم زیست تدریس کنم بهتر از اونا تدریس میکنم* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *هر کی تعصبی راجب هردبیری صحبت کرد بدون ذره ای شک اون دبیرو بذار کنار
> کسی میخواد از دبیری صحبت کنه باید نقد کردن بلد باشه . هم مثبت بگه هم منفی
> مثلا  من آریان رو نقد کنم میگم که روشای جدیدی میگه تدریسش جذابه و خسته نمیشی.  ولی از اون طرف لات بازی زیاد داره کلاساش طولانیه و وسطش خیلی حاشیه داره  , به برنامه دانش آموز اهمیت نمیده و کاملا از آزمون ها عقبتون میندازه ,  اول سال آروم آروم پیش میاد و آخر سال مجبورتون میکنه 10 جلسه جبرانی ثبت  نام کنید و و و ...
> ینی چی فلان دبیرو یاد نگرفتی تجربی رو ببوس کنار ! از بازاریاب های کنکور آسان است بدتر داری تبلیغ میکنی 
> *


*من الآن کامنتت رو خوندم کامل
همدانی نه تنها هیچ ادعایی نداره نه تنها به آزمون میرسه بلکه حتی اینقدر برنامه ریزیش دقیق و منظمه و بی حاشیه است کلاسش دو آزمون هم جلو میزنه از قلمچی و همه ازمونها
هفته اول اردیبشهت هم کل زیست رو تموم میکنه و هر سال به نظرم اولین دبیری هستش که زیست رو تموم میکنه با اون کیفیت و طی سال هم دو جلسه اختصاص میده به مرور و برمیگرده خودش از اول دوره میکنه و تست میزنه
برنامه هم میده برای زیست خوندن طبق آزمونها

سعید من بیشتر از شما از این مافیا بیزارم و میشناسم تبلیغاتشون رو و از هر کسی تعریف نمیکنم الکی ولی این آدم لیاقتش رو داره پولی که میگیره نوش جونش*

----------


## Grand_Master

> *من الآن کامنتت رو خوندم کامل
> همدانی نه تنها هیچ ادعایی نداره نه تنها به آزمون میرسه بلکه حتی اینقدر برنامه ریزیش دقیق و منظمه و بی حاشیه است کلاسش دو آزمون هم جلو میزنه از قلمچی و همه ازمونها
> هفته اول اردیبشهت هم کل زیست رو تموم میکنه و هر سال به نظرم اولین دبیری هستش که زیست رو تموم میکنه با اون کیفیت و طی سال هم دو جلسه اختصاص میده به مرور و برمیگرده خودش از اول دوره میکنه و تست میزنه
> برنامه هم میده برای زیست خوندن طبق آزمونها
> 
> سعید من بیشتر از شما از این مافیا بیزارم و میشناسم تبلیغاتشون رو و از هر کسی تعریف نمیکنم الکی ولی این آدم لیاقتش رو داره پولی که میگیره نوش جونش*


مگه تو کلاس حنیف عظیمی رو نداشتی؟
یا من اشتباه کردم؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _Joseph_

> مگه تو کلاس حنیف عظیمی رو نداشتی؟
> یا من اشتباه کردم؟


*نه اشتباه نکردی من حنیف و همدانی رو هر دوتاش رو میگم که خوبن ولی ححنیف عیبش اینه که ترکیب زیاد میگه اون اوایل و توضیحی هم نمیده که چی چی هست و ... و سوالی هم میپرسن جواب نمیده / ولی دبیر پر انرژی هستش و از جون مایه میزاره / کلاسش فقط برای اونیکه صفر مطلق هستش باز هم میتونه جوصله سر بر باشه و 100 درصد نتونه ازش استفاده کنه 
مثل خود من که وقتی اولین بار حنیف رو دیدم هیچی ازش نفهمیدم چون سطح تدریسش بالا بود و به دانش آموزش میگفت من نباید به سطح تو برسم تو باید به سطح من برسی و و.... در حالی که میتونستن با یه جلسه اضافه یه چیزایی رو بیسیک بگه که همه دانش آموزا آمادگی پذیرش اون سطح رو داشته باشن ولی این کار رو نمیکرد 
ولی الان که سطحم خوبه دارم میگم بهترین دبیر ها همین حنیف و همدانی هستن 
یکی مث من همدانی رو به حنیف ترجیح میده یکی دیگه حنیف رو به همدانی ولی قطعا هر دو خوبن مهم اینه  شما با کدوم راحت باشید/ به عنوان مثال من دسوتم که برای 1400 پشت کنکور بود زیست 99 رو 50 زده بود امسال کل فیلمهای حنیف رو دید و جزوه اش رو خوند + فصل آزمون خیلی سبز و زیست 1400 رو 82 زده / ایشون با حنیف خیلی حال میکرد و اندک پایه ای هم داشت ولی من تو کلاس حنیف یکم برخی اوقات اون اوایل گیچ میشدم اون اوایل 
برای بعضی مباحث هم هر دو رو من دیدم مثل گوارش و تنفس و تولید مثل و قلب / هر دو خوبن / من همدانی رو میپسندم حالا شما ببین کدوم راحت تری 
ولی اگه تا حالا دبیری رو ندیدیش حتما از این دو شروع کن اه نپسندید برو سر وقت دیگری ها مثل ماز و اشکان هاشمی و .... و در اخر هم عمارلو که نمیدونم چرا اینقدر اسمش دراومده / عمارلو رو بزار به نظرم آخر همه نه جزه اش خوبه نه تدریسش خوبه و این نظر من هست شاید یه کسی عاشقش باشه و نتیجه هم بگیره ولی من همین الان هم وقتی میبینمش هیچی ازش نمیفهمم چه برسه به کسی که صفر هستش و حتی به نظرم تدریسش اشتباهه /*

----------


## Grand_Master

> *نه اشتباه نکردی من حنیف و همدانی رو هر دوتاش رو میگم که خوبن ولی ححنیف عیبش اینه که ترکیب زیاد میگه اون اوایل و توضیحی هم نمیده که چی چی هست و ... و سوالی هم میپرسن جواب نمیده / ولی دبیر پر انرژی هستش و از جون مایه میزاره / کلاسش فقط برای اونیکه صفر مطلق هستش باز هم میتونه جوصله سر بر باشه و 100 درصد نتونه ازش استفاده کنه 
> مثل خود من که وقتی اولین بار حنیف رو دیدم هیچی ازش نفهمیدم چون سطح تدریسش بالا بود و به دانش آموزش میگفت من نباید به سطح تو برسم تو باید به سطح من برسی و و.... در حالی که میتونستن با یه جلسه اضافه یه چیزایی رو بیسیک بگه که همه دانش آموزا آمادگی پذیرش اون سطح رو داشته باشن ولی این کار رو نمیکرد 
> ولی الان که سطحم خوبه دارم میگم بهترین دبیر ها همین حنیف و همدانی هستن 
> یکی مث من همدانی رو به حنیف ترجیح میده یکی دیگه حنیف رو به همدانی ولی قطعا هر دو خوبن مهم اینه  شما با کدوم راحت باشید/ به عنوان مثال من دسوتم که برای 1400 پشت کنکور بود زیست 99 رو 50 زده بود امسال کل فیلمهای حنیف رو دید و جزوه اش رو خوند + فصل آزمون خیلی سبز و زیست 1400 رو 82 زده / ایشون با حنیف خیلی حال میکرد و اندک پایه ای هم داشت ولی من تو کلاس حنیف یکم برخی اوقات اون اوایل گیچ میشدم اون اوایل 
> برای بعضی مباحث هم هر دو رو من دیدم مثل گوارش و تنفس و تولید مثل و قلب / هر دو خوبن / من همدانی رو میپسندم حالا شما ببین کدوم راحت تری 
> ولی اگه تا حالا دبیری رو ندیدیش حتما از این دو شروع کن اه نپسندید برو سر وقت دیگری ها مثل ماز و اشکان هاشمی و .... و در اخر هم عمارلو که نمیدونم چرا اینقدر اسمش دراومده / عمارلو رو بزار به نظرم آخر همه نه جزه اش خوبه نه تدریسش خوبه و این نظر من هست شاید یه کسی عاشقش باشه و نتیجه هم بگیره ولی من همین الان هم وقتی میبینمش هیچی ازش نمیفهمم چه برسه به کسی که صفر هستش و حتی به نظرم تدریسش اشتباهه /*


ممنون از راهنماییت. من زیستم بد نیست کنکور 99 هم 60 زده بودمش ولی این کنکور رو گند زدم و باید بازم بخونم واسه سال بعد. :Yahoo (19): 
استادای زیادی رو تحقیق کردم ولی همدانی واسم تازگی داشت.

----------


## Farshad6

> *نه اشتباه نکردی من حنیف و همدانی رو هر دوتاش رو میگم که خوبن ولی ححنیف عیبش اینه که ترکیب زیاد میگه اون اوایل و توضیحی هم نمیده که چی چی هست و ... و سوالی هم میپرسن جواب نمیده / ولی دبیر پر انرژی هستش و از جون مایه میزاره / کلاسش فقط برای اونیکه صفر مطلق هستش باز هم میتونه جوصله سر بر باشه و 100 درصد نتونه ازش استفاده کنه 
> مثل خود من که وقتی اولین بار حنیف رو دیدم هیچی ازش نفهمیدم چون سطح تدریسش بالا بود و به دانش آموزش میگفت من نباید به سطح تو برسم تو باید به سطح من برسی و و.... در حالی که میتونستن با یه جلسه اضافه یه چیزایی رو بیسیک بگه که همه دانش آموزا آمادگی پذیرش اون سطح رو داشته باشن ولی این کار رو نمیکرد 
> ولی الان که سطحم خوبه دارم میگم بهترین دبیر ها همین حنیف و همدانی هستن 
> یکی مث من همدانی رو به حنیف ترجیح میده یکی دیگه حنیف رو به همدانی ولی قطعا هر دو خوبن مهم اینه  شما با کدوم راحت باشید/ به عنوان مثال من دسوتم که برای 1400 پشت کنکور بود زیست 99 رو 50 زده بود امسال کل فیلمهای حنیف رو دید و جزوه اش رو خوند + فصل آزمون خیلی سبز و زیست 1400 رو 82 زده / ایشون با حنیف خیلی حال میکرد و اندک پایه ای هم داشت ولی من تو کلاس حنیف یکم برخی اوقات اون اوایل گیچ میشدم اون اوایل 
> برای بعضی مباحث هم هر دو رو من دیدم مثل گوارش و تنفس و تولید مثل و قلب / هر دو خوبن / من همدانی رو میپسندم حالا شما ببین کدوم راحت تری 
> ولی اگه تا حالا دبیری رو ندیدیش حتما از این دو شروع کن اه نپسندید برو سر وقت دیگری ها مثل ماز و اشکان هاشمی و .... و در اخر هم عمارلو که نمیدونم چرا اینقدر اسمش دراومده / عمارلو رو بزار به نظرم آخر همه نه جزه اش خوبه نه تدریسش خوبه و این نظر من هست شاید یه کسی عاشقش باشه و نتیجه هم بگیره ولی من همین الان هم وقتی میبینمش هیچی ازش نمیفهمم چه برسه به کسی که صفر هستش و حتی به نظرم تدریسش اشتباهه /*


 فقط با خوندن جزوش هم میشه نتیجه گرفت؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> فقط با خوندن جزوش هم میشه نتیجه گرفت؟


خیر 
جزوه اصلا به درد نمیخوره به تنهایی چون تو کلاس تکمیل میشه / به جای جزوه برید کتاب کمک درسی بخونید که کامل ترم هست

----------


## Ham1

> *نه اشتباه نکردی من حنیف و همدانی رو هر دوتاش رو میگم که خوبن ولی ححنیف عیبش اینه که ترکیب زیاد میگه اون اوایل و توضیحی هم نمیده که چی چی هست و ... و سوالی هم میپرسن جواب نمیده / ولی دبیر پر انرژی هستش و از جون مایه میزاره / کلاسش فقط برای اونیکه صفر مطلق هستش باز هم میتونه جوصله سر بر باشه و 100 درصد نتونه ازش استفاده کنه 
> مثل خود من که وقتی اولین بار حنیف رو دیدم هیچی ازش نفهمیدم چون سطح تدریسش بالا بود و به دانش آموزش میگفت من نباید به سطح تو برسم تو باید به سطح من برسی و و.... در حالی که میتونستن با یه جلسه اضافه یه چیزایی رو بیسیک بگه که همه دانش آموزا آمادگی پذیرش اون سطح رو داشته باشن ولی این کار رو نمیکرد 
> ولی الان که سطحم خوبه دارم میگم بهترین دبیر ها همین حنیف و همدانی هستن 
> یکی مث من همدانی رو به حنیف ترجیح میده یکی دیگه حنیف رو به همدانی ولی قطعا هر دو خوبن مهم اینه  شما با کدوم راحت باشید/ به عنوان مثال من دسوتم که برای 1400 پشت کنکور بود زیست 99 رو 50 زده بود امسال کل فیلمهای حنیف رو دید و جزوه اش رو خوند + فصل آزمون خیلی سبز و زیست 1400 رو 82 زده / ایشون با حنیف خیلی حال میکرد و اندک پایه ای هم داشت ولی من تو کلاس حنیف یکم برخی اوقات اون اوایل گیچ میشدم اون اوایل 
> برای بعضی مباحث هم هر دو رو من دیدم مثل گوارش و تنفس و تولید مثل و قلب / هر دو خوبن / من همدانی رو میپسندم حالا شما ببین کدوم راحت تری 
> ولی اگه تا حالا دبیری رو ندیدیش حتما از این دو شروع کن اه نپسندید برو سر وقت دیگری ها مثل ماز و اشکان هاشمی و .... و در اخر هم عمارلو که نمیدونم چرا اینقدر اسمش دراومده / عمارلو رو بزار به نظرم آخر همه نه جزه اش خوبه نه تدریسش خوبه و این نظر من هست شاید یه کسی عاشقش باشه و نتیجه هم بگیره ولی من همین الان هم وقتی میبینمش هیچی ازش نمیفهمم چه برسه به کسی که صفر هستش و حتی به نظرم تدریسش اشتباهه /*


سلام
بنظر شما این کلاس هارو باید چطور استفاده کرد؟
یعنی مثلا اول کتاب رو حفظ کنی بعد بری اون جلسه مربوط رو ببینی بعد تست؟
میشه یه توضیح بدین.

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> بنظر شما این کلاس هارو باید چطور استفاده کرد؟
> یعنی مثلا اول کتاب رو حفظ کنی بعد بری اون جلسه مربوط رو ببینی بعد تست؟
> میشه یه توضیح بدین.


*سلام / همدانی که خودش میگه چیکار کنی و چیکار نکنی / ولی خوب خیلی ساده است شما 12 سال درس خوندید رفتید مدرسه و ... مثل همون پیش برید دیگه / کلاس رو ببینید فصل رو براتون تدریس کنن و بعدش دیگه کتاب درسی و تست و کتاب درسی و کتاب درسی و کتاب درسی و . تست و ... / یکبار که کلاس رو دیدید دیگه کل فصل براتون جا می افته بعدش میمونه تست و تسلط روی متن کتاب درسی / البته میتونید برای قسمتهایی هم جزوه کوچیکی بنویسید برای هر فصل تقریبا یدونه آ4 میشه*

----------


## pegahmht

> *همدانی جوری زیستت رو میسازه که از هیچ تبدیل میشی به ستون زیست 
> حرف نداره و من عاشق بی حاشیه بودن کلاسش و استایل خودش و تدریسش هستم 
> جلبک هم باشی زیست شناسی رو بهت یاد میده صفر که هیچی 
> اصلا اگه زیست رو با همدانی یاد نگیری تجربی رو ببوس بزار کنار چون هیشکی دیگه نمیتونه زیست یادت بده
> *


سلام
شما کلاسای همدانی رو ظاهرا شرکت کردید
میتونید بهم بگید چقدر سر کلاس تست کار میکنه ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام
> شما کلاسای همدانی رو ظاهرا شرکت کردید
> میتونید بهم بگید چقدر سر کلاس تست کار میکنه ؟


*بیشتر از هر دبیر دیگه 
جزوه اش که تست داره هیچ 
قبل هر جلسه آزمون میگیرهخ از مباحث جلسه قبلی که هیچ
خودش یه جلسه اضافه میاد هر هفته تحت عنوان تست پلاس و فقط تست میزنه و هیچی تدریس نمی کنه که هیچ
حدود 6000 تست هم بهت میده که متخب آزمون و تالیف خودشه
کلا نگران نباش خوب هستش کلاسش*

----------


## pegahmht

> *بیشتر از هر دبیر دیگه 
> جزوه اش که تست داره هیچ 
> قبل هر جلسه آزمون میگیرهخ از مباحث جلسه قبلی که هیچ
> خودش یه جلسه اضافه میاد هر هفته تحت عنوان تست پلاس و فقط تست میزنه و هیچی تدریس نمی کنه که هیچ
> حدود 6000 تست هم بهت میده که متخب آزمون و تالیف خودشه
> کلا نگران نباش خوب هستش کلاسش*



چه خوب 
ممنون

----------

